

TellSpec: hand-held device that tells you allergens/calories/ingredients of food - wikwocket
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tellspec-what-s-in-your-food?

======
wikwocket
The technology seems interesting, even though they say the device is only a
model (not even a prototype) and the mobile app is clearly just screen
mockups.

It seems like you should be able to use a spectrometer to get chemical content
from food, and thus ingredients, but I'm not clear on how you can calculate
calories or nutrition.

I wonder if it works on Soylent? ;)

